# which resistors for IRFZ44N? lanzar max pro 1600 watt amp.



## xploder98 (Oct 27, 2012)

*which resistors for IRFZ44N Mosfet? lanzar max pro 1600 watt amp.*

Ive got a lanzar max pro 1600 watt amp, the first time i hooked it up i wasnt thinkin bout it and i hooked up power ground and remote with the amplifier fuse out. Last thing i did was plug in the amp fuse and soon as i did a spark jumped by my fingers and smoke started pouring out of the amp. I quickly unplugged it and re installed the amp the way i should of the first time, leave power unhooked till the end. I hooked it up right and it worked great for a while. The other day it cut out and wouldnt turn back on so i figured it was time to open her up. Problem is i dont know wut resistor to use for the mosfet (listed above). Help?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

47-470 ohm. Check the guts online and see what they use, ppi used either 47 or 470 ohm resistors depending on design, you have to use the same value otherwise you'll run into problems.


----------



## xploder98 (Oct 27, 2012)

Where do i find info on the guts?


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Are all the gate resistors burnt so bad the colors are gone?

IRFZ44's gate resistors are in the 100 ohm range.47-100.


----------



## xploder98 (Oct 27, 2012)

No, just the one resistor and the one mosfet cooked.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

R86 is a 100ohm, replace all the fets. Check the output transistors for any shorts. 


On your first post, I'm kinda confused.......did you wire it wrong (mixed the ground with power)? I don't see how inserting a fuse would cause such damage.


----------



## xploder98 (Oct 27, 2012)

No i wired it correctly. But the way ive always done it was hook up wires to the amp (pos, grnd, rem, correctly of course) then the last thing i do is put the pos/power cable to the battery. Instead i had the pos already hooked up to the battery and i hooked up ground and pos and remote on the amp and the last thing i did was put the fuse in thr amp. As soon as i did spark jumped in the fuse area by my hand and smoke started pouring out of amp so i pulled the fuse. A few days later i hooked it up correctly and to my amazement it worked great for a few days. Then it just quit. Everytime i'd turn stereo on or off i'd get a boom from subs. Pulled it apart and thats what i saw.


----------



## xploder98 (Oct 27, 2012)

How do i check the output transistors for shorts? Sorry im kinda new to all this circuit stuff. Im into engines. Thanks for the help


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

You have a good dmm? There are a few ways to check them, google it or do a little search on diyaudio.com, they are many threads over there that explain how to test them. Wish I could be more help.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

The reasoned it sparked was because the capacitors inside the amplifier had charge. You can discharge them with a 10ohm 5watt resistor , place resistor between b+ and ground for a minute or two, next time you insert the fuse there won't be any sparks, atleast not on the fuse.

I still dont see how inserting the fuse last would damage the ps. inserting the fuse is the last step.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

TrickyRicky said:


> The reasoned it sparked was because the capacitors inside the amplifier had charge. You can discharge them with a 10ohm 5watt resistor , place resistor between b+ and ground for a minute or two, next time you insert the fuse there won't be any sparks, atleast not on the fuse.
> 
> I still dont see how inserting the fuse last would damage the ps. inserting the fuse is the last step.


is that not the way it should be done? fuse last...? its how I always do. could it have been coincedence amp smoked?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

JAX said:


> is that not the way it should be done? fuse last...? its how I always do. could it have been coincedence amp smoked?


Very true, my last step is inserting the fuse. The amp may have been bad, loose wire stand inside may be?


----------

